# Little better than a month



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

Season is only a month away and i already feel like a little kid on christmas morning. The only down side to this year is going to be all of the standing corn that is going to be out there well into spring. Talked to a number of guys who have said that they are not going to be taking their corn off at 30% moisture and drying it down, the price of propane would break them. Many have said they will let it stand as long as it takes to dry down, which could mean March-April depending on snow and rain in the fall and spring. IF the corn does stay out all winter the deer will have fed it out so i guess it is a lose lose situation, hopefully they have crop insurance. Although this season may be lackluster one at best alot of big mature bucks will make it to see another year and that is exciting. Corn fed off the cob all winter, beautifull. :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

lee i'm in the same boat. theres all kinds of corn and sunflowers around where we hunt. but i guess its good for the deer.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

I would strongly suggest donating your time dirving a grain cart or whatever during fall harvest in your hunting area. it is going to be ugly if the row crops are not off.

One month from today can't wait


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Our area is full of standing crop as well. On the opening day of grouse/partridge season there was GREEN wheat in areas still. Could be interesting!


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

i was thinking about sitting on top of the combine when we take the corn if we take the corn. :lol:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

cbass said:


> i was thinking about sitting on top of the combine when we take the corn if we take the corn. :lol:


Pretty sure your joking but I've heard of a lot of people getting busted and in deep sh!t for trying stuff like that.


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

no no no that isnt even against the law man.........DO IT..... :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

The best way would be to rent out an old farmhouse. Go upstairs and wait for the hunters to push them towards you. Easiest hunt ever!

Sad thing is I'm sure people do/have done this ! uke:


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

And its legal... :beer: COUNT ME IN


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Are your rifles sighted in?I have my reloads dialed in,and have to get it sighted in.I am waiting for a calm day :******: .At least the area I hunt has no corn and sunflowers.


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

does it have any bucks mallard ????????? that is the real question.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

The area I hunt is mainly grain,dry edible beans,and soybeans.Yes it has some very nice bucks.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

last year there was one standing corn field left in an area that i bow hunt. the farmer that farmed that land left it up on purpose because he hunted the second weekend. he got it off the thursday before the second weekend and there were deer everywhere. i stopped and watched him for a little while and on every pass a few wound run out and over to the river. that would have been a fun combine to ride on.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I have been in the grain cart when we took off the corn during deer season. Yeah you see some really nice racks and big does....

But for those of us in the field it is the scariest thing in the world. I would rather be in a combat zone than out in the field during deer season and road hunters show up..

And I am in the guard and was deployed to Kosovo for 6 monthes.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Dont you just love the road toads.They are to lazy to go out and walk themselves.I never thought they would have the cahone's to post on a farmer taking a crop off.We allways stopped and waited till they got board and left.Of course that doesnt apply to when you are working taking corn off.


----------

